# Streaming Full Hd 2d from Nas on Oppo bdp93.



## Sammiom (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello,

I got a Oppo bdp-93 and a Nas the Synology ds212+ and i would like to stream via my computer network
3d Full hd blurays if possible.
And i uploaded a 3D bluray to my nas,and if i go to the network screen of the oppo and i select the 'BDMV' directory nothing happens than?.
Is it possible to stream 3D Full hd bluray to the Oppo?.
William.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sammiom said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got a Oppo bdp-93 and a Nas the Synology ds212+ and i would like to stream via my computer network
> 3d Full hd blurays if possible.
> ...


Hello,
I have never tried to stream 3D BD's before. Depending on how recently built your new BDP-93, it might have the latest Firmware which no longer supports ISO Files. Or if you have updated the Firmware upon the prompt, it might be causing you not to be able to stream such things. I will try to find out more information.
Also, OPPO has amazing Customer Support and a simple phone call or Email would probably give you a far more nuanced answer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sammiom (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok thanks for the reply so soon!.
I wil try on my own how to get it working if not i wil go to the Support of oppo.
I have the latest firmware.The MKV files wil stream perfect.

But i have one question and that is When i play a Full hd 3d Bluray disk in the oppo on my Epson eh tw9000 projector i get a white screen?.And if i play a 2d bluray disk then everything works fine.
William.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sammiom said:


> Ok thanks for the reply so soon!.
> I wil try on my own how to get it working if not i wil go to the Support of oppo.
> I have the latest firmware.The MKV files wil stream perfect.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I have never read about such an issue. I assume that you are using HDMI 1 from the OPPO directly into the Epson? Also, just to make sure, the 3D BD's are not BD-R's? This is so strange as your PJ is fully 3D Compliant as is the BDP-93. When I get home, I will go through the OPPO's Setup Menu to make sure I have not forgotten something.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sammiom (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes i have hdmi1 from the oppo direct in de Epson and hdmi2 in my receiver the Denon avr 3808(not ready to work with Full hd 3d).
Got a 1.4 high speed hdmi kabel for this.
No it's a real 3d bluray no copied stuff!!.perhaps there is a setting that's wrong?.
Thank you to very much?.
William.


----------



## csweep44 (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't think the Denon 3808 supports 3d. I believe that it only has hdmi 1.3.
Charlie


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

csweep44 said:


> I don't think the Denon 3808 supports 3d. I believe that it only has hdmi 1.3.
> Charlie


That is correct. The 3808 is HDMI 1.3 and in truth is a fantastic AVR.


----------



## Sammiom (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes know that that the denon avr 3808 not supports 3d!.
But i have hdmi1 directly in the Pj, en hdmi2 for audio in the Denon.And i have than hdmi1 as the primary out.
And hdmi2 for adio bitstream.
3D tv/Size = 46 i don't now what that is?.
Some setting in the menu is wrong but what?.
But if the video stil go throw the denon perhaps via hdmi2 (i got it in the denon for audio)than i understand that it wil not work??!!.
William.


----------



## Sammiom (Jul 6, 2012)

There is a setting like 3D tv Size can it be that, that is the problem perhaps?.it's now 46 inch but my projector screen is 2 meter X 112 meter in Inch is that???.
I notice something else , I have of course hdmi2 connected to my receiver in DVD only for the audio, but i can play now also via DVD movie's to my tv and hdmi1 of the oppo video to the projector??.
William.


----------

